# WOO HOO! Pre-Agility



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How fun!

Couple things to start with:

Start teaching him to readily come and sit at both your left and right side. I call a left-side set up "get ready" and a right side set up is "side." Use a treat as a lure.

If the class will teach a two on/two off contact, find a flight of stairs, or even one single step. Lure him into the position of having his front feet on the ground and his rear feet on the step. Feed, pet, praise like crazy while he's in this position and then release him ("ok") to come off. I call it the "party pose" in my baby agility class and once they love being 2/2, I add the nose touch to a target on the ground.

Run a large circle with him at your side, on both the right and left and encourage him to remain parallel to you w/o cutting in front or crossing behind you. I use a toy for this... run a few steps in the circle and then release to the toy. Hold the toy in the hand closest to the dog. Work the dog on your right and left, but keeping the dog on the outside of the circle.

Hope that makes sense!

-Stephanie


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a great post Stephanie, never heard such simple, yet great instructions!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

AWESOME suggestion! I had started some target training with a few lids. I love the idea of getting him to run with me without cutting me off... BIG PROBLEM these days!

Thanks so much!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, first class on Sunday, and it was an absolute BLAST! Simon is the only golden, and I'm so proud of him.
This is way more fun than the good manners classes- of course, there are so many obstacles!
He was very nervous about the tunnel, and he's funny with strangers, so having someone else hold him while I coaxed him through the first time was very difficult, but once he came through it, the look on his face was... "WOO HOO! That was FUN!" And before I could grab him, he turned around, and bounded back through the tunnel!
By the end of class, they had the tunnel stretched all the way out, and it was funny to watch him. "I'm not sure if I like this.... kinda scary.... Wait.. this is FUN!!!"
Simon is a bit of a timid pup, and I could see his confidence growing by the minute.
Thanks, Quiz for the pre pre-agility pointers. They really came in handy.
One thing to note, Simon has a mini-me in class.
This is some sort of mixed breed. The owner says they know he has chihuahua (sp?) in him, but his coat, other than being a little more red than Simon's, is EXACTLY like a golden's, with the tail and butt feathers, and being so TINY. It's really cute, and the two get along quite well.
I will try to get some pictures, if I can get hubby there to help out!


----------

